# If you caught a 40" pike...



## dark ice (May 21, 2003)

If you caught a 40" female Pike, ripe with eggs, would you put it back in the lake?
di


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Without a doubt!!


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes
A composit mount is pretty much the same amount $$ as a killed fish mount. Measure the fish length and gerth take a picture if you can and let it live.

IMO
Jon


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Definitely. I wouldn't want to eat it and for a fish that big you might as well get a replica made.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

It would depend on what lake I caught it on...


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> It would depend on what lake I caught it on...


 I agree. but at least a pic and measurment with a witness for a master angler award! o yeah, prob crap my pants!!


----------



## UPHAWKEYE (Apr 15, 2009)

The lake I fish the most already has a TON of dinks so I would have to say no.


----------



## mich-again (Dec 22, 2009)

I would certainly throw it back as long as it wasn't severely injured.

The bigger the fish, the more likely it will contain high levels of PCBs and/or mercury. Some fish have restrictions on how much/often you should eat them. If you are interested, you can read more here:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/FishAdvisory03_67354_7.pdf

Of course, each person can decide for themselves how much fish to eat. You might consider the fact that children and pregnant women are especially at risk.

So ends my public health message!


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

Definitely. 42+ is a mount to me, and even then I would do a replica. I would never eat a fish that big.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

The reason that lake has tons of dinks is THERE AREN'T ENOUGH 40" PIKE.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Banditto said:


> The reason that lake has tons of dinks is THERE AREN'T ENOUGH 40" PIKE.


Yeah, that's what I was getting at. She could do a lot of "good" damage on those dinks...


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Yeah, that's what I was getting at. She could do a lot of "good" damage on those dinks...


So can the smaller pike. I just cringe when I see a bunch of 24 to 36 inch pike being kept on lakes, especially in southeast michigan where many lakes already have a stunted panfish population.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

In Higgins lake, where I fish. I would keep it, as the do not successfully spawn here.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Caught a 42 1/2 incher.....she is still swimming. I took measurements and a picture for a replica, but still haven't gotten around to getting it done. It's been over a year now...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

dark ice said:


> If you caught a 40" female Pike, ripe with eggs, would you put it back in the lake?
> di


Not if I caught it in Houghton Lake! There's already to many pike in that lake! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

I have to say yes I'd put it back because I already have a 42" 21 pounder on my wall but if it's 44" or bigger I'd probably take her home and mount her...I don't consider reproductions as trophies as anyone could get one made at any size they are willing to pay for..I want the real thing not a piece of fiberglass..


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

mmm yeah I'd keep it


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Not if I caught it in Houghton Lake! There's already to many pike in that lake! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I've only caught one pike this winter on Houghton Lake. Four years ago a guy would catch 2 or 3 an evening while jigging for walleye.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ih772 said:


> I've only caught one pike this winter on Houghton Lake. Four years ago a guy would catch 2 or 3 an evening while jigging for walleye.


Not that I got out a lot but I never landed a keeper pike or walleye there this past winter. But hey, still had fun getting out, guess that's fishing! 

I was hoping to get up there this weekend before the season closes but it aint gonna happen, its not even looking good for down this way either. Guess I'll start getting stuff ready for some open water activity soon!


----------

